# Question on Vicmarc VM120 chuck



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm pretty new to turning and plan to do mostly spindle type work, i.e. table legs and that sort of thing. I do need a chuck though and I've been shopping around. I like the look (but not the price!) of the Vicmarc VM120. There's one thing I'm puzzled by: on the web page there is a pull-down menu labeled "Size." The pull-down menu has six choices:

1" - 8 TPI
1-1/8" - 8 TPI
1-1/4" - 8 TPI
1-1/2" - 8 TPI
5/8" Plain
M33 -3.5

Can somebody tell me what these choices mean and maybe which I should choose? They are all the same price, too.

Also, if you have any other recommendations for chucks, I'll be grateful to hear about them.

Thanks in advance.

Kevin H.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Most chuck manufacturers make a body which has a larger mounting hole than any headstock diameter.

The intent is to be able to sell the same chuck to many different lathe owners, with different lathe headstock diameters and thread pitch.

The method to achieve this "one chuck fits all" is via an adapter.

The user merely purchases the correct adapter for the lathe headstock.

The female thread of the adapter will fit over the headstock, the male thread of the adapter is the manufacturer's spec for the chuck.

The list you provided are the various adapter specifications.

Look at your manual to find your headstock diameter and thread pitch and then select this when you purchase the chuck.

For example, I have 1 1/8in diameter by 8 tpi (threads per inch) as the pitch.

Edit.
Chuck threads are numerous on the forum. If you do a search on the site with the keywords "chuck opinion" you will find many other threads. Some recent.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

kjhart0133 said:


> Can somebody tell me what these choices mean and maybe which I should choose? They are all the same price, too.


Which lathe do you own?

Pick the option that matches the drive shaft (in the head stock) of your lathe.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I don’t know what type of lathe you have but the 120 is pretty massive.
It is nice chuck but you should be able to get by with the VM100 (it will handle a LOT).
You may also want to take a look at the Nova’s (G3 or Supernova2) and the Oneway Talon. http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/t/5/-/23/100/4-Jaw-Chucks

Most chucks come with 2” jaws which to me seems large for a lot of spindle work. Most make a set of one inch jaws also.

The Nova service center also sell reconditioned chucks (most people state they look brand new) for a lot less than the link above. Supernova 2’s are $100 from the service center, you will still need an insert. If you go that way I would also get their Pin Jaws which grip from 1” down to about 3/8”.
http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a vm 120 on a 16" jet lathe. It would be too large for a 10 or 12" midi lathe. It is a great chuck, very easy to tighten, and very well machined, hence the price. I have a set of 2" and 5" jaws, along with a set of bowl jaws for it. If you have a small lathe, you could get a nice Nova chuck with 3 or 4 sets of jaws to go with it as a kit, for around 150.00. Woodcraft runs them on sale several times a year for even less.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. I now know what the various specs are for and will check my manual to see which one applies to my Jet 1440, 14" lathe. Will the VM120 be suitable for a 14" lathe?

Also, good info about the Nova chucks.

Thanks!

Kevin H.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

The vm120 would be fine for a 14" jet. The other thing I really like about it is the T-shaped hex key for tightening/loosening. It is very simple to use and drops right into place. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

